# Newark on Trent @ UK Autumn Motorhome Show Newark Showgroung, Newark on Trent



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Autumn Motorhome Show Newark Showgroung, Newark on Trent in Newark on Trent, Nottinghamshire starting 31/08/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1025

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Newark Rzally*



LadyJ said:


> There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Autumn Motorhome Show Newark Showgroung, Newark on Trent in Newark on Trent, Nottinghamshire starting 31/08/2017
> 
> More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs):
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1025
> ...


Hi All
Advanced booking close on the 25/8/17 at 9am if you want to attend you need to book soon.
scottie


----------

